# Tool holders



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 4, 2022)

spent a few hours drilling first pass holes . 5 in each of 6 pieces .used milling attachment held in drill press vice to locate holes and hold in position. wanted to use metric allen screws but the screws were not available . so got some 1/4 by 20 . will try to finish drilling and tapping them soon.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 5, 2022)

My ESP channel detector must be on the fritz, I can't seem to visualize your project....


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 5, 2022)

Aukai said:


> My ESP channel detector must be on the fritz, I can't seem to visualize your project....



In English:

We want photos!!!!


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 5, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Dhal22 said:
> 
> 
> > In English:
> ...


imagine 6 oxa tool holders with dovetails and slot for tool already milled in . needing the clamping screws and tool centering screw and nuts. parts were held in a lathe milling attachment laid horizontally and clamped in the drill press vice. will post pics when finished if i can get the chromebook to cooperate .


----------

